# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  nhờ các anh pro hướng dẫn về windows media centre

## huubacdo

các anh có thể hướng dẫn em làm các album nhạc trong cái media centre trong win7 giống hình dưới được không
em search trên google mà tìm không ra

:lick::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing::boxing:

----------


## fantasysl06

mình đã xem kỹ rồi cái media centre trong win7 đó nó trình diễn slide khá ấn tượng và chuyên nghiệp .nhưng khi ghi ra đĩa thì nó chỉ ghi dưới dạng audio bình thường như mọi đĩa cd hay vcd trên thị trường thôi 
nếu bạn muốn nó trình diễn cả menu lẫn slide như media centre thì e không được .phải cần đến những người làm vcd chuyên nghiệp cho các ca sĩ thì mới được 

còn ghi cd audio thì dễ thôi bạn ơi !

----------


## johnkims

ôi tớ phải cám ơn bạn rất nhiều .vì câu hỏi của bạn mà tôi đã tìm ra phương pháp nén gần 40 bài hát trong một audio cd thông thường mà ko mất một byte dung lượng đĩa 

.nếu ghi thông thường như đĩa bán trên thị trường một cd 700mb sẽ chỉ được tầm 15 bài thôi .nếu nén mp3 thì sẽ được hàng trăm bài nhưng ko đọc được trên đài băng , đĩa .nhưng như thế này thì ok rồi .hay lắm kakaka cám ơn bạn nha .

----------


## dieulypretty

ừ cám ơn bạn nhiều .mình thấy thằng bạn làm cái này thấy hay hay nên vô mò thử mà chưa xong nên lên diễn đàn mình hỏi thử .

----------

